# ISO Meatloaf Recipe



## hummingbird0898 (Dec 10, 2011)

Just have a quick question. Can u make meatloaf without eggs? If so does anyone have a recipe I can have?


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 10, 2011)

You can grind flaxseed, mix with water, and sub for egg in anything.  I haven't yet tried it in meatloaf, but it should work.


----------



## Alix (Dec 10, 2011)

I never use egg in mine. You'll be fine.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 10, 2011)

The answer is no. You defintely need an egg or two 

Seriously though, the more I make meatloaf the more I realize it isn't really a recipe, but a concoction, or way to use things up. As long as you can get it to stick together, throw it in the oven!


----------



## giggler (Dec 10, 2011)

My Sister makes it without eggs..

and it works just fine, with "Less Grease".. she says..

just don't forget the "Catsup on Top"!

Eric, Austin TX.


----------



## Claire (Dec 10, 2011)

Done with and without.  I prefer with because it "holds together" in a slice better.  What a lot of people forget about some recipes (that is, old fashioned, home-cooking meals) is that many are what I call "peasant food".  Meat, the expensive ingredient, stretched by other ingredients (i.e., bread crumbs, cracker crumbs, and eggs) to make them less expensive.  When I just use ground meat, the slices crumble.  When I use eggs, then refrigerate the leftovers, I can slice the meatloaf quite thinly without it crumbling at all the next day.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 11, 2011)

It depends. I typically use an egg because I have hens and lots of eggs to use up. I really like to add some oatmeal and divide the meat, put a layer of frozen spinach (thawed) with some feta or cottage cheese mixed in, topped with homemade salsa. The other thing I do is add powdered milk to the concoction. My paternal grandmother's meatloaf was awful...don't know how she made it, but it was gross. My mother's meatloaf wasn't much better. Whenever I visit my folks, my dad requests my meatloaf.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 11, 2011)

I always add a couple of eggs, sometimes three.  I like to fry slices of meatloaf for breakfast with eggs, or for meatloaf sandwiches.  The eggs help keep the slices intact.

I also like to try new fillers.  

Thanksgiving type stuffing was really good.  

I saved a quarter of the creamed corn and bacon cornbread I made yesterday, to dice up for my next meatloaf.  

When using cornbread filler, I usually make the meatloaf like a tamale pie with a taco seasoning pack and a can of diced stewed tomatoes (drained), some sliced black olives and kernel corn.


----------



## JMediger (Dec 11, 2011)

Ow - creamed corn and corn bread, yum!

I would use soft bread instead of crumbs if I was leaving out the egg.  It will help bid it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 11, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> It depends. I typically use an egg because I have hens and lots of eggs to use up. I really like to add some oatmeal and divide the meat, put a layer of frozen spinach (thawed) with some feta or cottage cheese mixed in, topped with homemade salsa. The other thing I do is add powdered milk to the concoction. My paternal grandmother's meatloaf was awful...don't know how she made it, but it was gross. My mother's meatloaf wasn't much better. Whenever I visit my folks, my dad requests my meatloaf.



LOL!  My Dad requests lots of foods when i visit, meatloaf is one and so is oatmeal...


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 11, 2011)

Talked to my mom yesterday, she admits her meatloaf is horrible (and it was, as I remember).  She was giving it another try, using StoveTop stuffing mix, chopped onions, egg, etc.  The one thing she insists on putting in is steak sauce.  She won't do meatloaf without it.  I hate steak sauce, and have the feeling that's been the deal breaker all along.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 11, 2011)

The tamale meatloaf is cooking now.  Of course, I forgot the cheese AGAIN.  I always forget the cheese, even if it's right there on the counter.

I just grated some extra sharp cheddar, and will serve a couple of slices of meatloaf on the bed of shredded cheddar.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 11, 2011)

JMediger said:


> Ow - creamed corn and corn bread, yum!
> 
> I would use soft bread instead of crumbs if I was leaving out the egg.  It will help bid it.



With bacon cracklings!


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 11, 2011)

I put the shredded cheddar on my plate, topped with some chunky salsa and topped it with the meatloaf.  The cornbread filler is a winner.  Good stuff!!


----------



## Caslon (Dec 11, 2011)

Which is the binder for meatloaf, the yolks or the whites or both?  I usually don't add egg to my meatloaf, but would consider the whites of the egg as a binder.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 12, 2011)

Caslon said:


> Which is the binder for meatloaf, the yolks or the whites or both?  I usually don't add egg to my meatloaf, but would consider the whites of the egg as a binder.



You can get results with the white only.  Typically, you would use 1-2 whole eggs for 2 pounds of meatloaf.  I'd recommend three times the egg whites to get the same binding power.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 12, 2011)

If you think about what happens when eggs and dissolved proteins are allowed to dry, you can begin to see how they act as a binder.  do you remember making glue out of milk and flour as a child?  Or have you ever found a little milk that was spilled on a table, and let dry.  The protiens in the milk are sticky and can be used to "glue" things together.  Egg whites are the same.  Milk and egg whites both serve to bind things together when they are cooked.  The yolks emulsify the melted fat from the meat as it's cooking.  If the yolks were the only part of the egg used, it would have the opposite effect, causing the ground beef to fall apart.  The fat in ground beef is also a binder.  You can see this when using very lean ground beef.  It tends to fall apart when made into hamburgers and such. 

The starches in breads, crackers, etc., also act as binders, again because of their sticky nature.  To much of these products will render your meatloaf mushy.

My meatloaf is meatier than most, as I use fewer starchy fillers.  I do use 1 egg per pound of meat, and add 1/2 lb. of sausage for every lb. of ground beef.  This allows the extra ground fat from the sausage to help bind the meat.  It allows me to add more flavorful ingredients such as diced peppers, diced onions, and other veggies as the flavor profile I'm trying to achieve requires.  The type of sausage used also helps flavor the meatloaf.

Here are two versions that are well received:

2 lbs. ground beef
1 lbs. hot Italian Sausage
1 large onion, fine dice
1 sweet bell pepper, fine dice
3 eggs
1/4 cup bread or cracker crumbs, or uncooked farina
1/2 cup milk
1 tbs. dried oregano
1 tbs. dried basil
1 tsp. dried rosemary
1 tsp. dried thyme
1 1/2 tsp. salt

Combine all ingredients and place in loaf pan, or shape into a mountain, with a crater, on a suitable jelly-roll pan..  Cook until juices run clear and meat thermometer reads 165' F.,   Cover with marinara sauce and graded parmesano regiano cheese, or grated provolone.  Place in oven to melt the cheese.  Serve with pasta.

Meatloaf 2:
Ingredients:
2 lbs. ground beef
1 lbs. hot andouille, or pork sausage
1 large onion, fine dice
1 sweet bell pepper, fine dice
3 eggs
1/4 cup bread or cracker crumbs, or uncooked farina
1/2 cup milk
1 tbs. dried sage
1 tbs. dried basil
1 tbs. fresh cilantro
1/4 cup fresh, chopped hot peppers of your choice
1 1/2 tsp. salt

Combine all ingredients and place in loaf pan, or shape into a mountain,  with a crater, on a suitable jelly-roll pan..  Cook until juices run  clear and meat thermometer reads 165' F.,   Cover with Enchilada sauce  and grated white cheddar, or grated Monterey Jack.  Place in oven  to melt the cheese.  Serve with refried beans, fresh corn tortilla chips, and your favorite Mexican side dishes.

Hope this gives you some though about the various things you can do with meatloaf.

Another technique that makes a wonderful loaf, though it's not called meat loaf, is to cut raw chicken pork, and beef, or mix and match whatever meats you want to use, into thin strips.  Lay the strips into a well buttered pan, in layers, adding sliced olives, cheese, or whatever you think might taste great in your loaf, and seasonings.  Do not remove connecting tissues, and leaf a little fat on the meat.  The top layer needs to be meat.  Place foil tightly over the loaf pan to seal it.  Bake until your loaf in a 325' oven until it reaches a center temperature of about 175' F.  REmove it from the oven and refrigerate.  Remove it from the pan and you have your very own, home made luncheon meat, made to your specifications.  The collogen will have dissoved from teh connecting tissue, and will work with the fat to hold the loaf together.  I like to make mine with pork and chicken, and use onion and black olives, sometimes bits of Gouda or Havarti cheese, and season with salt, pepper, and thyme.  Garlic is good too.  You just have to be careful with how much you use.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 12, 2011)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> If you think about what happens when eggs and dissolved proteins are allowed to dry, you can begin to see how they act as a binder.  do you remember making glue out of milk and flour as a child?  Or have you ever found a little milk that was spilled on a table, and let dry.  The protiens in the milk are sticky and can be used to "glue" things together.  Egg whites are the same.  Milk and egg whites both serve to bind things together when they are cooked.  The yolks emulsify the melted fat from the meat as it's cooking.  If the yolks were the only part of the egg used, it would have the opposite effect, causing the ground beef to fall apart.  The fat in ground beef is also a binder.  You can see this when using very lean ground beef.  It tends to fall apart when made into hamburgers and such.
> 
> The starches in breads, crackers, etc., also act as binders, again because of their sticky nature.  To much of these products will render your meatloaf mushy.
> 
> ...




I don't see how the fat in the meat can act as a binder when it has all melted out and collected in the pan.

Both the white and the yolk contain proteins that serve as a binder when heated.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 12, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I don't see how the fat in the meat can act as a binder when it has all melted out and collected in the pan.
> 
> Both the white and the yolk contain proteins that serve as a binder when heated.


 
I too am unsure how fat acts as a bidner, except from what I hae personally experienced.  I know that when I use very lean ground beef, my burgers don't hold together well.  But when I use a more fatty ground beef, the fat helps hold the meat tissure together.  Maybe it's not the fat, but the cell walls that held the fat.  I really don't know, except that 70/30 holds together much better than 90/10., even though the burger shrinks from melting fat pouring out of the burger.  I also know that an added egg helps reduce shrinkage in burgers, even fatty ones.  I've seen the results of cooking both with and without the egg, using the same ground beef.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 12, 2011)

Maybe it's because the fat doesn't allow the meat to dry out as much as lean will dry out and become crumbly.


----------



## Merlot (Jan 1, 2012)

The best meatloaf recipe I have ever found uses a tomato sauce, vinegar, brown sugar, worcestershire, and mustard topping in place of ketchup.  I think I left the egg out on one occasion and it was still delicious!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 2, 2012)

hummingbird0898 said:


> Just have a quick question. Can u make meatloaf without eggs? If so does anyone have a recipe I can have?



Why do you want to leave out the eggs?



Dawgluver said:


> Talked to my mom yesterday, she admits her meatloaf is horrible (and it was, as I remember).  She was giving it another try, using StoveTop stuffing mix, chopped onions, egg, etc.  The one thing she insists on putting in is steak sauce.  She won't do meatloaf without it.  I hate steak sauce, and have the feeling that's been the deal breaker all along.



Instead of A-1 or other steak sauce try using about 1/3 to 1/2 teaspoon of Wright's Liquid Smoke per pound of beef.

I top my own meat loaf recipe with Homade (brand) chile sauce. It's a sweet relishy ketchupy sauce, but not as ketchupy as ketchup.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 2, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> It's a sweet relishy ketchupy sauce, but not as ketchupy as ketchup.


 
Say that real fast, five times!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 2, 2012)

*Thanks for all the Meatloaf Posts.*

I prepare my meatloaf with 1/4 ground beef, 1/4 ground pork and 1/2 pork sausage meat taken out of the casing ... I employ Ragù Emilia Romagna Bolognese sauce, Fiore Sardo ewe pecorino, Reggiano Parmesano from Parma and Egg(s) to hold it together and for the moisture ... It is very flavourful ... 

I love meatloaf and have not had it for ages ... I believe it is on Lunch Carte for Saturday ... with a cream of fennel and leek gazpacho ... It is in the 60s farenheit ... and this way, leftovers as I enjoy cold meatloaf on a hero type Italian style bread ...

Kind regards.
Margi.


----------



## Addie (Mar 2, 2012)

Timothy said:


> Say that real fast, five times!


 
With or without my teeth. You have been missed.


----------



## Addie (Mar 2, 2012)

If you are leaving the egg out due to an allergy, then try looking at the pourable egg products in the refrigerator section at your supermarket. I think there is one product that is egg free, but acts like an egg in cooking.


----------



## tinlizzie (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm no help with the egg question, but saw Ina Garten and a guest making meatloaf using panko crumbs (put through a food processor) in place of regular crumbs and adding fresh herbs.  That was just a day or so ago if anyone cares to check out that recipe.


----------



## Caslon (Mar 2, 2012)

Merlot said:


> The best meatloaf recipe I have ever found uses a tomato sauce, vinegar, brown sugar, worcestershire, and mustard topping in place of ketchup.  I think I left the egg out on one occasion and it was still delicious!



For me, chili sauce makes a better topping on meatloaf, not ketchup. I add it to the top of the loaf about 10 minutes before removing it from the oven.

Also, I've not used eggs in my meatloaves before. I'll try it and see if it binds the meat together better for slicing, altho that's not been that big a problem with me before, I just cut the loaf slowly and carefully so as not to have it crumble apart.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 2, 2012)

tinlizzie said:


> I'm no help with the egg question, but saw Ina Garten and a guest making meatloaf using panko crumbs (put through a food processor) in place of regular crumbs and adding fresh herbs.  That was just a day or so ago if anyone cares to check out that recipe.



That sounds counter productive. I thought the point of panko was to have a crispy coating.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 2, 2012)

Meatloaf is such a versatile dish.  Flavorings can very from the standard salt, pepper, garlic, and onion, with some type of starchy binder and egg to hold it all together, to a combination of various ground meats, such as lamb, pork, beef, chicken, turkey, or whatever you want, with Tex/mex seasonings, or Italian seasonings, Asian, Indian, etc.  And, any meatball recipe you enjoy can be modified into a meatloaf, and vice-versa.  I've made meatloaf in loaf pans, in the shape of volcanoes, complete with a "crater" on top to hold the appropriate sauce for the presentation, in the form of thick patties to go on a bun or with other sides.  I've even turned meatloaf recipes into tubular shapes like sausages.

Don't limit yourself to any one recipe, or shape.  Take that meatloaf and become an artist with it.  Mold it , shape it, change its texture, its flavor, its presentation.

Tip, I have learned from DC to add a bit of milk to my meatloaf mixture, as it also acts to bind the meatloaf together, and help it stay moist.  And don't add too much starch, as it will result in a mushy meatloaf.  I had professionally made meatloaf that was so mushy, you couldn't hardly eat it.  The people who made it added too many breadcrumbs to the loaf.  Try different fillers.  Use oatmeal one time, rolled barley the next, breadcrumbs on another occasion, and even farina, or cooked rice.  They all create something just a little different, with each more suited to one type of meal.

For my Asian, chicken meatloaf, I add chopped onion, and peppers, some finely diced bok choy and celery, soy sauce, garlic, 5 spice powder, and ginger.  It's great served up with sweet & sour sauce.

Now I ask you, where have you ever been that serves you an Asian inspired chicken meat loaf with sweet & sour sauce?

Use meatloaf as an item to teach yourself creativity, a place to teach yourself how to take the mundane, and make it spectacular.

That my friends, is passionate cooking.  And that's what I am, maybe not a phenomenal cook, but at the very least, a passionate cook.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 2, 2012)

taxlady said:


> That sounds counter productive. I thought the point of panko was to have a crispy coating.



I think the point of the Panko was merely as a substitute for the bread often used in meatloaf recipes, not as any kind of coating.

Myself, I prefer wheat bread in my own meatloaf recipe (my mom's recipe). I prefer the bread in lumps instead of evenly dispersed throughout the loaf.



Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> For my Asian, chicken meatloaf, I add chopped onion, and peppers, some finely diced bok choy and celery, soy sauce, garlic, 5 spice powder, and ginger.  It's great served up with sweet & sour sauce.



Have you posted or would you post the recipe? It sounds interesting and I'd love to try it.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 2, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> I think the point of the Panko was merely as a substitute for the bread often used in meatloaf recipes, not as any kind of coating.
> ...



Of course it isn't being a crispy coating, it's on the inside of the meatloaf. Why would you waste panko on that?


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 2, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Of course it isn't being a crispy coating, it's on the inside of the meatloaf. Why would you waste panko on that?



Well I couldn't agree with you more. You're right that the point of using Panko is that the product is intended to produce crispy coatings. Otherwise it's just crispy bread crumbs and by the time it's ran through the food processor it's just dry bread powder. Sounds unappealing to me.

I would rather just take a few slices of whole wheat bread, perhaps remove the crusts, then cube them and throw them into the loaf mix, then mash it all up by hand. Lumpy style meatloaf.


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 2, 2012)

taxlady said:


> That sounds counter productive. I thought the point of panko was to have a crispy coating.



I used some in salmon patties inside as well as outside.  (I was out of breadcrumbs.)  It stayed soft inside and was crunchy on the outside.  It worked like soft breadcrumbs.  Who knew?


----------



## taxlady (Mar 2, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> I used some in salmon patties inside as well as outside.  (I was out of breadcrumbs.)  It stayed soft inside and was crunchy on the outside.  It worked like soft breadcrumbs.  Who knew?



But I thought panko was a fair bit more expensive that bread crumbs. What the heck would I know? I make my own whole grain bread crumbs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 2, 2012)

If Panko is all that's in the cupboard...I rarely buy loaves of bread anymore, just can't use them fast enough.  I do keep Panko and other bread crumbs on hand.  Any leftover home baked bread is fair game for garlicky croutons.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 3, 2012)

taxlady said:


> But I thought panko was a fair bit more expensive that bread crumbs. What the heck would I know? I make my own whole grain bread crumbs.



AFAIK Panko is more expensive than bread crumbs, and package bread crumbs are more expensive than bread itself, or making your own crumbs. In fact it's funny that crumbs are what you have left over after the good bread is gone.



PrincessFiona60 said:


> If Panko is all that's in the cupboard...I rarely buy loaves of bread anymore, just can't use them fast enough.  I do keep Panko and other bread crumbs on hand.  Any leftover home baked bread is fair game for garlicky croutons.



Or when the good bread is getting old. I too make my own croutons out of almost any bread, particularly my home baked focaccia. I just cube it, toss it in garlic butter, then toss the result in grated Parmesan cheese and Italian type spices (S & P to taste), then lightly bake them just enough to drive the moisture out.

I buy Panko as a frying mix. Or Progresso Italian crumbs for my Chicken Parmesan.


----------



## Addie (Mar 3, 2012)

Because they don't sell bread by the slice, and I don't eat it very often, I buy a loaf, use what I need, then cube the rest or break it down to bread crumbs in the FP. The bread crumbs go into the freezer and the croutons go into the oven seasoned and then the freezer. I can't remember the last time I bought breadcrumbs.


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't use much breadcrumbs, so I'm used to having some on hand.  Leftover bread gets cubed and used as filler for meatloaf.

Other fillers I use are leftover cornbread, stuffing mix, and seasoned croutons.  

I'd probably use oatmeal, but the last time I tried it I guess I used too much, and didn't like the meatloaf, so I've never tried it again.

In case of the salmon patties, I used a little of the Panko because I was out of the seasoned breadcrumbs I normally keep on hand.  

I liked that the Panko was unseasoned.  If you didn't know it was there, you wouldn't have tasted it.  I also didn't use egg to bind because it would have overpowered the salmon flavor.  I used just enough mayo to hold the patties together.  

I made the patties and dredged them in 1/2 chicken Shake n' Bake, 1/2 Panko (for a less salty taste).  They were the most delicious and crunchy patties ever.


----------



## tinlizzie (Mar 3, 2012)

I did a quick Google for that show segment.  Ina's guest was Kevin Penner from _1770 House_, his restaurant.  They did indeed grind the panko and added milk, which he said togeher keep the loaf moist.  Also added eggs.  And something I've never done, which is to saute the onions before adding.  I've always used the old Quaker Oats recipe, mostly from habit.

Chief Longwind's enthusiastic post makes me want to drop everything and go create a meatloaf.  Thanks, Chief!


----------



## Claire (Mar 3, 2012)

When my husband was first diagnosed with high cholesterol I tried making meat loaves and patties from beans, then just using beans as part of it, with just some meat.  They were quite tasty, but fell apart too easily.  Now carbs are his major concern.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 3, 2012)

I use oatmeal and some instant dry milk when I make meatloaf for my dad.


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 3, 2012)

I like onion in my meatloaf too, but didn't like it that some were not cooked enough, so now I use dried onion flakes.

I have saute'd them before, but I'm lazy and don't like the added step or extra grease.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 3, 2012)

I saute all veg that go in my meatloaf; uncooked, they shrink and create holes in the loaf, making it difficult to slice neatly.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 3, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I saute all veg that go in my meatloaf; uncooked, they shrink and create holes in the loaf, making it difficult to slice neatly.



Even garlic?

Ducks and runs.


----------



## Addie (Mar 3, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> I don't use much breadcrumbs, so I'm used to having some on hand. Leftover bread gets cubed and used as filler for meatloaf.
> 
> Other fillers I use are leftover cornbread, stuffing mix, and seasoned croutons.
> 
> ...


 
Here in New England we make cod fish cakes. I don't like them premade. My butcher shop sells them that way. Too salty, too over seasoned. 

Simple to make. Soaked and Cleaned salted cod, flaked, S&P, 1 egg, fresh bread crumbs, toasted bread crumbs to coat with. No mayo.


----------



## Addie (Mar 3, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> I like onion in my meatloaf too, but didn't like it that some were not cooked enough, so now I use dried onion flakes.
> 
> I have saute'd them before, but I'm lazy and don't like the added step or extra grease.


 
My excuse for everything . . . . but I am lazy. It works for me.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 3, 2012)

I process the veggies that go into my meatloaf.  No big uncooked chunks, even distribution and moister meatloaf.


----------



## Addie (Mar 3, 2012)

I always add a splash of milk to ground meat. It helps to make the meat tender and holds the moisture level high. 

Also, anytime I go to a diner to eat, I ALWAYS order meatloaf. There is just something special about diner meatloaf. With a big pool of gravy in the middle of the volcano of mashed potatoes.


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 3, 2012)

Addie said:


> Here in New England we make cod fish cakes. I don't like them premade. My butcher shop sells them that way. Too salty, too over seasoned.
> 
> Simple to make. Soaked and Cleaned salted cod, flaked, S&P, 1 egg, fresh bread crumbs, toasted bread crumbs to coat with. No mayo.



I tried the mayo instead of the egg because sometimes the egg flavor tends to overpower.  This was the first time I tried it and I was very pleased with the result and will probably do it that way again.  I couldn't taste the Panko or the mayo. just salmon.

The way I made fish patties (tuna or salmon) before, I used seasoned breadcrumbs and an egg.  They tasted like fishy fried eggs.  Yuk!

Unfortunately, I don't have cod available.


----------



## Addie (Mar 3, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> I tried the mayo instead of the egg because sometimes the egg flavor tends to overpower. This was the first time I tried it and I was very pleased with the result and will probably do it that way again. I couldn't taste the Panko or the mayo. just salmon.
> 
> The way I made fish patties (tuna or salmon) before, I used seasoned breadcrumbs and an egg. They tasted like fishy fried eggs. Yuk!
> 
> *Unfortunately, I don't have cod available*.


 
You live in N.O. You could make fish cakes of any number of fish. Do they sell salted cod in the wooden box in your supermarket? Here it is very *expensive* so I can imaginge what it would cost down there. Most of our salted cod comes in from P.E.I. in Canada.


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 3, 2012)

Normally, I don't fry anything, but I received 2 cans of salmon, two months in a row, and I just wanted to recreate the salmon croquettes like I used to get in the school lunchroom, oh so many, many years ago. 

We kind of got off topic here, though.  

Back to meatloaf: I like the idea someone posted of using chili sauce instead of catsup.  

If I've used leftover cornbread as my filler, I also use a taco seasoning packet and top with salsa.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 3, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Even garlic?
> 
> Ducks and runs.



Definitely!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 3, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Definitely!



Twice cooked garlic


----------



## Addie (Mar 3, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> Normally, I don't fry anything, but I received 2 cans of salmon, two months in a row, and I just wanted to recreate the salmon croquettes like I used to get in the school lunchroom, oh so many, many years ago.
> 
> We kind of got off topic here, though.
> 
> ...


 
When I am lazy I use the McCormick meatloaf seasoning in the packet.


----------



## Addie (Mar 3, 2012)

Has anyone made the individual meatloaf in muffin tins? Since muffin tins do not have a way of letting out the rendered fat, that the individual loafs would be sitting in a pool of juices and fats. You would have to use a very lean meat. 

And when you make a sandwich the next day, do you put it on the bread in slices or do you mash it and then spread it on the bread? I like to mash mine and add a touch of ketchup. Plus spread ketchup on the bread. It helps to hide the taste of the bread.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 3, 2012)

I was asked for the Chicken Meatloaf recipe, so here it is.  Enjoy.

Chicken Meatloaf
Ingredients:
All  veggies must be finely minced
*2 lb. ground chicken (I grind it myself and           it's virtually fat free)
*3 stalks celery
*1 stalk bok choy
*1/2 tsp. salt
*1 clove garlic, minced
*1 onion, minced
*2 medium eggs, lightly beaten
*1/8 tsp. Chines 5-spice powder
*2 tbs soy sauce
*2 fresh cayenne, or your favorite hot peppers, *minced (optional)
*3 tbs. milk

Combine all ingredients in a large bowl.  Grease a loaf pan.  Place the meatloaf mixture into the loaf pan and place in a 350' oven and cook until a meat thermometer reads 160' in the loaf center.  

When finished, run a knife around all sides, let rest for 10 minutes or so, and turn loaf onto a serving platter.  Serve with plumb sauce, or your favorite sweet & sour sauce.

Pineapple Sweet & Sour Sauce
Ingredients:
Chicken bones from one whole d-boned chicken
Skin from the same chicken
1 15 oz. can crushed pineapple with can liqueur
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
2 cups water
apple cider vinegar
1/2 tsp. granulated garlic powder
1/2 onion, finely minced, or 1 tsp. garlic powder
1/4 tsp. ground ginger
a dash of Chinese 5-spice powder

Place the chicken skins in a dry sauce pan over medium heat, along with the bones.  Cook until the skins are crispy.  Lightly salt it all and stir to brown the bones on all sides.  Add the water and cover.  cook at a low boil until the liquid is reduced by half.  Remove the skins and bones.  Taste it. Add salt until it tastes just right to you.  

Add the remaining ingredients except the vinegar and stir to dissolve the brown sugar.  The sauce should have a bright, sharp flavor, where each ingredient can be tasted, and each is bold.  It also should be fairly sweet.  Correct the seasonings until you get the flavor just where you want it.  But remember, add spices sparingly.  You can always add more if you need to.  But once you put it in the pot, you can't take it out.

Ok, is it just right?  Good.  Now add the vinegar, a splash at a time.  Stir it in and taste it.  You will know when the sweet and sour components are balanced just right.

Finally, make a slurry of two tbs. cornstarch in a 1/4 cup of water.  Slowly stir that into the boiling sauce until it develops to the thickness you want.  Remove from heat and cover until the rest of your meal is ready.  

This sweet & sour sauce goes great with rice, chicken chow mein, egg rolls, spring rolls, chicken meat balls, chicken meat loaf, pork, bbq'd pork, etc.  Enjoy.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

